
Which cities will sink into the sea first? Maybe not the ones you expect - mhandley
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/oct/01/cities-sink-sea-first-earth-submerge-coastline
======
justtopost
It would have been nice if the author liated a single city in the whole
article, given the title.

Tldr; Ice is heavy and its melting may allow some artic costal regions to rise
as it melts to counter sea level rise. Thats the whole article.

